# Speed goat down



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

Ended up with a spare landowner tag for some hay fields in nevada, turned up a big buck day before opening watched him all day, opening morning he was with a heard of does about a mile into utah, drove around looking for another decent buck, I only had the 1 day to hunt, glassed up a decent buck a ways off and made my move. Got to 470 yards and decided he was good enough, 12.5" horns weak cutters but I'm happy with him and had 2 coolers of ice ready to go and I can tell ya hes delicious!! 145gr eldx from a 27-260AI BANG FLOP WATCHED HIM DROP
Now back to looking for a buck in vernon and a bull for the any bull rifle hunt 🤞🏽


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Solid work!


----------



## jbseamus83 (Oct 5, 2021)

Nice job! Great looking goat.


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats on a good goat!! I like the looks of your gun as well


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Great goat. 

I changed the photo from a thumbnail to a full size.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fun!

-DallanC


----------



## Bearbait49 (Jun 16, 2020)

Nice buck! 👊. I'm headed to Nevada in a month with a muzzleloader goat tag. Can't wait!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice! Speedgoat hunting is a beautiful thing. About the most laidback big game hunting there is in the west.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Great buck, congrats!


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

Bearbait49 said:


> Nice buck! 👊. I'm headed to Nevada in a month with a muzzleloader goat tag. Can't wait!


What units


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats, gets me excited for my tag in a couple weeks in Wyoming.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice. 
And you get to hunt Vernon? You must living right.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

SpeedieGoats are a great way to start the season off right! Ya done good and sounds like you made the most of your day.-------SS


----------



## Bearbait49 (Jun 16, 2020)

2pntkiller said:


> What units


Sent you a PM


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice job!


----------

